# Wild camping with wee kids



## Nonwife (Mar 22, 2015)

Hi All

Proper newbie here, never done wild camping before but you guys seem really in the know. 

We won a 4 berth campervan for a weekend so are going to make a small excursion this coming w/e. Any suitable places to go bearing in mind we shall be taking a 4 yr old and 6 yr old?  We appreciate there are proper campsites all over but would prefer to go wild if possible. Anywhere within an hour or two of Central/South Scotland would ideal.

I've download the wild camping app which is really useful but a few pointers from seasoned wilders would be great. Happy to receive DMs too.

As mentioned I'm new to all this and that includes posting on forums so apologies for any daftness on my part!

Many thanks.
Joanne


----------



## jeanette (Mar 23, 2015)

Hi and:welcome: some one will post ideas for you wherever you go and do I hope you enjoy it:camper:


----------



## donkey too (Mar 23, 2015)

take some indoor games for inclement weather but other than that I am sure the sprogs will love the great outdoors as much as you. Make sure they have the right clothes and shoes for this time of the year. You are in one of the most beautiful places in the British Isles./
Oh yes nearly forgot:welcome::have fun:


----------



## yorkslass (Mar 23, 2015)

Hi,:welcome::wave::wave:


----------



## barryd (Mar 23, 2015)

Bute is a good idea but the you also have the Isle of Arran.  Some of the best wild spots I have ever seen there.  Loads of wildlife and plenty to keep the kids entertained.  Ferry prices have come down a lot in recent years as well.  If you do go there, let me know and ill tell you where to get water, park etc.  Some photos here.  Isle of Arran


----------



## outtolunch (Mar 23, 2015)

Avoid Loch Lomond if you are heading to the hghlands up the A84 is far better

Don't know about child friendly areas as my visits to Scotland were planned with the use of a real ale guide


----------



## Deleted member 19733 (Mar 23, 2015)

Hi and welcome to the forum, have fun


:welcome::camper::have fun::cheers::juggle::banana::raofl::drive:


----------



## Nonwife (Mar 23, 2015)

Thanks everyone for the welcome and good advice!  Games and suitable clothes - I'm on it!

Although we have the camper we are going to pitch tents for sleeping in so we don't mind parking up somewhere and then doing a small trek to a good pitch-up spot.  I think the weather is going to be typically 'bracing' at the weekend so perhaps woodland camping might be best for a bit of shelter? 

I will certainly check out the islands if not for this trip then for another as I hope this weekend will be the start of the wild camping bug for us!

Cheers all.
Joanne


----------



## caledonia (Mar 23, 2015)

Galloway forest park would be a good spot. Raiders road forest drive has a nice car park at the Otter pools with toilets and enough room to pitch tents next to the van.


----------



## Nonwife (Mar 23, 2015)

barryd said:


> Bute is a good idea but the you also have the Isle of Arran.  Some of the best wild spots I have ever seen there.  Loads of wildlife and plenty to keep the kids entertained.  Ferry prices have come down a lot in recent years as well.  If you do go there, let me know and ill tell you where to get water, park etc.  Some photos here.  Isle of Arran



Great pictures - looks divine.


----------

